# Blue Cheese and Caramelized Onion Muffins



## kansasgirl (Nov 4, 2004)

These are crazy good - perfect for a holiday meal!

Blue Cheese and Caramelized Onion Muffins
1 Egg 
1/4 c Sugar 
1/3 c Vegetable oil 
1/2 c Sweet onions, chopped 
3/4 c Milk 
3/4 c Blue cheese, crumbled 
1 c Self-rising flour 
1/3 c Chopped pecans, toasted 
1 c Rolled oats 

Preheat oven to 400F
1.In a skillet caramelized the onions until they are soft and just golden.
2.In a large bowl whisk together the egg, oil and milk. Add flour, oats, and sugar. Stir the mixture until it is just combined. Do not overmix.
3.Fold in the onions, blue cheese, and pecans; stir just to combine.
4.Spoon mixture onto buttered muffin tins, and bake for 15-20 minutes, or until golden. Remove muffins from tins and cool on a wire rack.


----------



## MJ (Nov 21, 2004)

Thanks kansasgirl. I love crazy good food!


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 21, 2004)

OMG these sound wonderful!!!!!


----------



## Leaf Storm (Nov 21, 2004)

Yes, they sound fantastic!!!


----------



## Audeo (Nov 21, 2004)

OMG, kansasgirl!!!

(Copying...pasting...)  

Danke dear!


----------

